# Posh Wankers Bashing the Bone



## sunnysidedown (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been amused by all the flack Ian Bone's been getting from assorted Eton toffs on his blog after his EMA not Eton stunt a few days ago, those posho's seem well up for it.

Things kick off on this post, an proceed from there on others, Class War indeed!

link


----------



## treelover (Oct 6, 2011)

arguing with fifteen/sixteen year olds...


----------



## bingiman (Oct 6, 2011)

or...

arguing with your grandad...

I still like the man. He speaks his mind and is quite good at putting things into context sometimes.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought that was quite funny. Burning them at the stake would be quality though.


----------



## treelover (Oct 7, 2011)

what comes across is their confidence and sense of entitlement and of course that they feel they own the future, i wonder if their peers from state schools are aware of all this


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 8, 2011)

was surprised on reading his autobiog that there is fuck all mention of AFA or general antifascism in it. class war were part of AFA (see beating the fascists) and class war groups all over UK were very involved in AFA. shameful episode of searchlight attempting to stitch up CW deatailed in BtF too.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2011)

His book ends in 1985. AFA was originally formed in 1985.


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2011)

Is that book about AFA out yet?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Is that book about AFA out yet?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-history-of-anti-fascist-action.251690/unread


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2011)

Ta butchers.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 8, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> His book ends in 1985. AFA was originally formed in 1985.



hello butchers! yeah yr right. however, the class war side of things shd be documented tho.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol "cower! ... cower!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> hello butchers! yeah yr right. however, the class war side of things shd be documented tho.


cw involvement in afa and subsequent anti-fascist groups has, i believe, been documented within the paper (class war). at some point i imagine people formerly involved with class war will put hand to keyboard to give their own memories: but it's well known that class war were out at, for example, waterloo in '92, welling in '93 and many smaller actions in subsequent years.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it's funny that the Eton boys refuse to cower. Plus anti fascism was never Mr Bones bag or central to Class War in the way it was say for Red Action.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 10, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I think it's funny that the Eton boys refuse to cower. Plus anti fascism was never Mr Bones bag or central to Class War in the way it was say for Red Action.



no it wasnt but local groups of CW were always at antifash do's and were part of AFA from the start along with DAM. hopefully someone has kept an an archive of class war papers hosptialised coppers and all!


----------



## TopCat (Oct 10, 2011)

Printer Phil has every printed bit of Class War there ever was lurking in his loft. A veritable treasure trove.

As for anti fascism, yes indeed many members of CW were very much involved including myself back in the day. But not Bone, it was not his thing. No disrespect to Bone here either.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 10, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Printer Phil has every printed bit of Class War there ever was lurking in his loft. A veritable treasure trove.
> .



A future working class movement library in the making.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 10, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> A future working class movement library in the making.


It needs a better home, where it can be viewed and celebrated. I think this has to be in a society, no a world that has been fought for and won. So it may take a little more time....


----------



## bingiman (Oct 10, 2011)

TopCat said:


> It needs a better home, where it can be viewed and celebrated. I think this has to be in a society, no a world that has been fought for and won. So it may take a little more time....



If it is that good, scan the lot and bung them up on Wikileaks


----------



## TopCat (Oct 10, 2011)

bingiman said:


> If it is that good, scan the lot and bung them up on Wikileaks


The repository is not mine and despite being close I cannot chivy him along.  That said who has a mental big fast scanner?


----------



## bingiman (Oct 11, 2011)

there are machines that churn that stuff up


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 11, 2011)

treelover said:


> arguing with fifteen/sixteen year olds...


Causing a big stink, a veritable research goldmine on consciousness, plus full of class warfare. This type of thing is more interesting than the entire left and anarchists who do nothing, at least Bone can sense the issue here. Its huge, and the 'aparteid' to quote the Prime Minister of the education system should be of key interest to anybody remotely progressive and a motivator for many.

Of course, with all these things, the idle left and anarchists scoff and do nothing  - to turn cases into issues, issues into causes and causes into a movement. That is the real elephant in the room, its very sad but they are the facts


----------



## Random (Oct 11, 2011)

The Black Hand said:


> This type of thing is more interesting than the entire left and anarchists who do nothing


 Isn't Bone part of 'the entire left'?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Oct 11, 2011)

Just read that thread on the Ian Bone blog....plenty of "rah rah rah, we're going to bash the oiks", and zero realisation as to why people despise the system which Eton symbolises.  I had to chucke at the Eton rah-rah sneering at Thatchus Maximus for being a "lower-middle class bint".  No doubt all of these "Eton" posters wanted to get their 10 seconds of foaming in before getting offline in order to be bulled by the senior boys again...


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

TopCat said:


> The repository is not mine and despite being close I cannot chivy him along. That said who has a mental big fast scanner?



What page sizes are you talking about.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 11, 2011)

TopCat said:


> The repository is not mine and despite being close I cannot chivy him along. That said who has a mental big fast scanner?



i am worried, as are other posters, that this kind of stuff is going to rot unless someone makes digital copies. like the red action thing (which i still cant download!!!) class war needs to be preserved. it was very funny and a completely new take on political literature. we sold loads on picket lines and demos.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> What page sizes are you talking about.



theyre A3 at least. they were newspaper size if i recall right. TCs right, 'we're gonna need a bigger scanner.'


----------



## TopCat (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah they were A3 each page.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 13, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> A future working class movement library in the making.



it wd be fantastic if someone could start one. get people to send their old stuff, or copies at least, and collate it all. perhaps then someone cd start the slow process of digitising. the marx memorial library is something that anarchists/AFA etc  can only aspire to at the moment.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe call it the Kate Sharpley Library?


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 13, 2011)

Random said:


> Isn't Bone part of 'the entire left'?


That really doesn't matter whether he is or isn't - perhaps I should have said "This type of thing is more interesting than the _rest of the_ entire left and anarchists who do nothing" but the point is still a valid one. Like other points I make & I always wait for the irrelevant the nitpickers to swarm around.

Cantona was right, 'when seagulls follow the trawler, its because they expect sardines to be thrown into the sea'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2011)

The Black Hand said:


> Causing a big stink, a veritable research goldmine on consciousness, plus full of class warfare. This type of thing is more interesting than the entire left and anarchists who do nothing, at least Bone can sense the issue here. Its huge, and the 'aparteid' to quote the Prime Minister of the education system should be of key interest to anybody remotely progressive and a motivator for many.
> 
> Of course, with all these things, the idle left and anarchists scoff and do nothing - to turn cases into issues, issues into causes and causes into a movement. That is the real elephant in the room, its very sad but they are the facts


i'm sure many other people posting here share my astonishment at the amount of activity you're up to in durham.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> it wd be fantastic if someone could start one. get people to send their old stuff, or copies at least, and collate it all. perhaps then someone cd start the slow process of digitising. the marx memorial library is something that anarchists/AFA etc can only aspire to at the moment.


while the notion of digitisation is attractive, it's by no means going to ensure the preservation of material. the paper much cw prop is printed on will last for quite some time if kept in good conditions. scanning stuff presumes that the computer / server website holding the material will always be there and that the filetypes now used will still be about in 5, 10, 15 years. i'm sure we all recall the surprise there was when blue peter dug up one of their time capsules from the 1980s, containing some early discs similar to CDs, and nothing could be found to read them. the quality of scanning as well as the medium on which digitised material is stored will also have an impact: scanning something at 300dpi may suit now, but down the road later users may think 600 would have been better. yes, it would be good to digitise the cw material, but it will be a long and potentially costly process. looking at the basic mechanics of it, finding a scanner large enough to scan anything bigger than A3 will be a problem. so some of it might have to be photographed, and that's a whole new can of worms. in addition, part of the reason for digitising archives is to get additional value from them, through xml coding. there's not much point having a load of jpg's of old class wars when you could have a much more sexy and more useful searchable file.

if it's going to be done it might as well be done properly, but it will be both time consuming and - as i say - potentially expensive.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 13, 2011)

so perhaps a repository where people cd donate knowing it will be kept for posterity and those wanting to research cd access them along with other things that may end up there? where tho?


----------



## kenny g (Oct 13, 2011)

what about the kate sharpley library?


----------



## bingiman (Oct 13, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Maybe call it the Kate Sharpley Library?



http://www.katesharpleylibrary.net

why not?  bet you they don't have no monster scanner though.  It doesn't seem like that kind of outfit.


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 14, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sure many other people posting here share my astonishment at the amount of activity you're up to in durham.


We do OK up here Picky Pickman - plenty on. Thanks for asking. One example is the Manchester TUC event we went to & got ourselves noticed Londoners can't escape London as you well know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2011)

The Black Hand said:


> We do OK up here Picky Pickman - plenty on. Thanks for asking. One example is the Manchester TUC event we went to & got ourselves noticed Londoners can't escape London as you well know.


i am pleased to hear you have been on a demonstration.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 15, 2011)

bingiman said:


> http://www.katesharpleylibrary.net
> 
> why not? bet you they don't have no monster scanner though. It doesn't seem like that kind of outfit.



is anyone on here connected to KSL? maybe a good start, their AFA booklets are a must read!


----------



## kenny g (Oct 15, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> is anyone on here connected to KSL? maybe a good start, their AFA booklets are a must read!


They will be at the @ bookfair no doubt. My impression was that they welcome material to archive.


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i am pleased to hear you have been on a demonstration.


You have not got a clue what we are doing in the North East - you do not know what we've achieved from nothing. You in particular would be completely unable to function politically outside of the safe comfort zone which is London, to an area without the infrastructure (such as Larc) or the larger numbers of radicals and we would see. This applies to most of the ultra left and 'anarchists' too btw, stick you in towns such as Clitheroe, Alston and so on, it would be cruel to watch you flail around.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

The Black Hand said:


> You have not got a clue what we are doing in the North East - you do not know what we've achieved from nothing. You in particular would be completely unable to function politically outside of the safe comfort zone which is London, to an area without the infrastructure (such as Larc) or the larger numbers of radicals and we would see. This applies to most of the ultra left and 'anarchists' too btw, stick you in towns such as Clitheroe, Alston and so on, it would be cruel to watch you flail around.


i don't know what you've achieved from nothing because you are rather reticent on the subject. if you've done so much, why don't you blow your own trumpet? this demonstration you mentioned above was in, er, the north west - what have you done in the north east recently? i wouldn't want  to operate politically outside london, not because of it being a comfort zone - most parts of london, incidentally, have fuck all infrastructure like larc or freedom - nor because i am scared of it, but because i don't believe in parachuting into an area like trots do. finally, i remember your praise for antifa in the past - have you given anything to support the prisoners?


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know what you've achieved from nothing because you are rather reticent on the subject. if you've done so much, why don't you blow your own trumpet? this demonstration you mentioned above was in, er, the north west - what have you done in the north east recently? i wouldn't want to operate politically outside london, not because of it being a comfort zone - most parts of london, incidentally, have fuck all infrastructure like larc or freedom - nor because i am scared of it, but because i don't believe in parachuting into an area like trots do. finally, i remember your praise for antifa in the past - have you given anything to support the prisoners?



My point is that you couldn't move outside of London, you couldn't live/ operate politically outside the bubble that is London.

Most people remember live in conditions that 'are not London'. That's the substantive point, one of capability.

That's a rather specific request and I am wondering just why you are asking, its looks like a loaded point to me. I certainly would not have asked such a politically limited and routine question, it seems strange. As it goes, and I'm reticent to say this, as I did not aim to 'go public' with this; is that all prisoners were sent cards signed by several of our group and I, one had a poster in it, another a book, all were sent 4 stamps, the letters were all sent recorded delivery, I sourced the cards, I got the stamps etc. As it goes, you end up making me look rather good


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

The Black Hand said:


> My point is that you couldn't move outside of London, you couldn't live/ operate politically outside the bubble that is London.
> 
> Most people remember live in conditions that 'are not London'. That's the substantive point, one of capability.


so fucking what? i live in london. i have never intended to move out of london to somewhere else in the country. you're creating a rather shit straw man, even for you



> That's a rather specific request and I am wondering just why you are asking,


because i wondered





> its looks like a loaded point to me. I certainly would not have asked such a politically limited and routine question, it seems strange. As it goes, and I'm reticent to say this, as I did not aim to 'go public' with this; is that all prisoners were sent cards signed by several of our group and I, one had a poster in it, another a book, all were sent 4 stamps, the letters were all sent recorded delivery, I sourced the cards, I got the stamps etc. As it goes, you end up making me look rather good


good for you.

now, what have you done in the north east?


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so fucking what? i live in london. i have never intended to move out of london to somewhere else in the country. you're creating a rather shit straw man, even for you
> 
> because i wondered
> good for you.
> ...



Miss the point Pickman, side step etc Well done, not.

(and you'll be waiting a long time for more cooperation from me btw so don't even bovver)


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

The Black Hand said:


> Miss the point Pickman, side step etc Well done, not.
> 
> (and you'll be waiting a long time for more cooperation from me btw so don't even bovver)


it's hard to hit the point when there isn't one in your post.


----------



## kenny g (Oct 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's hard to hit the point when there isn't one in your post.


Where's mozas when you need him?


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 18, 2011)

kenny g said:


> Where's mozas when you need him?


U clearly missed it- here it is again for the intellectually challenged - "the substantive point,[is] one of capability" of living outside of London and having a politics that could survive in a rural small town.


----------



## bingiman (Oct 18, 2011)

Can we get back to the archive discussion.  Surely that is less difficult to do nowadays.  Divide out the scanning, categorising, uploading and set up mirror sites.  Job done.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 18, 2011)

I would love to be able to read old Class War papers... pure nostalgia. I hesitate to mention this but to complete my trip down memory lane I would also like to see the back issues of Green Anarchist (remember them?).


----------



## audiotech (Oct 18, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> I would love to be able to read old Class War papers... pure nostalgia. I hesitate to mention this but to complete my trip down memory lane I would also like to see the back issues of Green Anarchist (remember them?).



Attacked the print workers for working for 'The Sun' in one edition that I didn't pay for and never bothered to look at again.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 18, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Attacked the print workers for working for 'The Sun' in one edition that I didn't pay for and never bothered to look at again.


They were an odd bunch to say the least... that is why I'd like to read some of that stuff again, get my head round some of the shit I was trying to assimilate in my late teens... One of my regrets is not keeping all the subversive literature I collected over those years (and my back issues of 2000AD).


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2011)

The Black Hand said:


> U clearly missed it- here it is again for the intellectually challenged - "the substantive point,[is] one of capability" of living outside of London and having a politics that could survive in a rural small town.


if you can do it, it can't be all that hard - assuming that your silence on what you're up to masks great things.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 19, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> They were an odd bunch to say the least... that is why I'd like to read some of that stuff again, get my head round some of the shit I was trying to assimilate in my late teens... One of my regrets is not keeping all the subversive literature I collected over those years (and my back issues of 2000AD).



I was introduced to the editor, with his minions, eating quiche and drinking Chardonnay, in a marquee set-up at Glastonbury festival, mid 80's, when I complained about the said article on the print workers to someone on their stall there, so yes I can confirm they were indeed an odd bunch and very middle-class. They didn't offer an oik like me any quiche, nor Chardonnay.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 19, 2011)

audiotech said:


> They didn't offer an oik like me any quiche, nor Chardonnay.


 Lol. Anarchism _and_ environmentalism was always at risk of becoming a bourgeois concern. The quiche would have been vegan though, so you probably didn't miss out there!


----------

